# my hamsters



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

I got 2 hamsters the other day









here are the pics, the black one is Barry and the other is James - as you can see they love chocolate raisen treats


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

wow thanks for all the nice comments about my cute hamsters


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

their cute little buggers


----------



## Carnivoro (Oct 12, 2003)

They are beautys, and thats a nice crib.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

thanks


----------



## Serygo (May 17, 2004)

are you sure those are chocolate covered rasins?
lol

sweet lookin hangout!


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

i thought hamsters were solitary animals







....cute as hell though


----------



## Fresh2salt (Jul 16, 2004)

cool lil hamsters


----------



## TormenT (Apr 1, 2004)

haha they are funny


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

WolfFish said:


> i thought hamsters were solitary animals
> 
> 
> 
> ...


they usually are, but not when really young, as you can see the cage is large enough to split when needed.


----------



## WorldBelow07 (Dec 16, 2004)

dude hamsters are awesome!


----------



## cErx2Oo3 (Sep 13, 2004)

WorldBelow07 said:


> dude hamsters are awesome!
> [snapback]1027139[/snapback]​


they are but they start to breed oh man.. all hell will break lOose..


----------



## Avatar~God (Oct 21, 2004)

cErx2Oo3 said:


> WorldBelow07 said:
> 
> 
> > dude hamsters are awesome!
> ...


hahaha i know what u mean, i work with them guys. They breed like crazy, its like a crazy sex party at my work


----------



## smokinbubbles (Mar 25, 2005)

piranhadude said:


> cErx2Oo3 said:
> 
> 
> > WorldBelow07 said:
> ...


hahaha lol. at my work they have the males and females seperated.

J-Rod


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

wow, that setup is rocking! nice!


----------



## lophius (Mar 24, 2003)

what you want innes is a bloody great snake --- that would sort out the vermin problem !!!!


----------



## smokinbubbles (Mar 25, 2005)

well you know if u really want to be cool innes you will teach your hamster to do backflips like i have seen some hamsters do...... thats only if u wnat to be cool though.
J-Rod


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

Haha they're awesome, Innes. Get your ass on AIM btw...you whore.


----------



## anotherreject04 (Mar 16, 2004)

i wouldnt mind shooting a few hampsters out of a potato cannon


----------



## Avatar~God (Oct 21, 2004)

smokinbubbles said:


> well you know if u really want to be cool innes you will teach your hamster to do backflips like i have seen some hamsters do...... thats only if u wnat to be cool though.
> J-Rod
> [snapback]1030316[/snapback]​


haha my sisters did that. i have no idea y though


----------



## furious piranha (Mar 22, 2005)

Avatar~God said:


> cErx2Oo3 said:
> 
> 
> > WorldBelow07 said:
> ...


 u should have casual sex friday..haha


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

nice hamsters


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

lophius said:


> what you want innes is a bloody great snake --- that would sort out the vermin problem !!!!
> [snapback]1028771[/snapback]​


lol then I would have a snake problem


----------



## ronzz (Oct 26, 2004)

Cute hamsters, ive got 3 syrian hamsters and 2 russian hamsters.

I'd split yours up asap as you might come home one day and they'll have taken chunks out of each other.

i know this coz where i used to work we used to sell hamsters, we'd get them in about 6 weeks old and they'd b ok to stay together but when they got to 10 wks old we'd separate them and afew times even the ones less than 10 wks old would scrap and you'd go to clean their cage in the morning and their would be blood everywhere from where theyd scrapped

Nice cage tho and fab hamsters

Hopefully yours will get on and become good mates


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

well so far so good, I heard the odd squeal when they are in bed, I think this is just when one wakes the other up lol I had hamsters squeal at me for waking them up before.

I am looking out for signs of aggression and will spilt them as soon as I am worried, I do not want a dead hamster.

from working with hamsters I believe that I will be able to tell when they are no longer compatible and will seperate if and when that happens, if I'm too late then I am really sorry, but I hope and believe that I will not be due to the amount of time I am in the same room as them.


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

Dude your hamsters are living large


----------



## ronzz (Oct 26, 2004)

Cool! I've wanted to keep syrian hamsters together but never had the courage to do it. But i'm out alot of the day so wouldn't be able to keep an eye on them just incase they had a scrap.


----------

